# Bow Help



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

My nephew has a 2004 PSE Baby G that he's wanting to sell and I was considering buying it. The only experience I have with a bow is what I learned today when I shot it for the first time so I was looking for a little help. Would this be a decent "starter" bow? What, if any, problems should I be looking for? I know I'm going to have to lengthen the draw by an inch or two but other than that it actually felt pretty comfortable. He wants to get $200 for the bow with a hard case and a handful of arrows. I wouldn't be hunting with it anytime soon so I was just curious if this is a decent price. Thanks for any input guys.......


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I don't know much about that bow and how much the draw length will adjust on it. That would be my first concern and if you don't know I'd take it to a good Archery Shop and have them look it over and see if there are any problems and if the draw can be adjusted to what you need.


----------



## Chew (Apr 7, 2010)

You could get a much newer bow for not much more than that. Technology has jumped in leaps and bounds since the Baby G came out. Surf the archerytalk.com classifieds or even craigslist for a better bow.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

And don't forget Ebay...lots of new bows at used prices there.

TH


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I agree. I don't think I would put $200 into a 7 year old bow that only cost $399.00 when it was new. And the few reviews I could find on it were less than glowing.

http://www.hunting-fishing-gear.com/review-display/870.html

As others have said, for a little bit more money you can get much better technology. I would look for a used parallel limb bow. It will be a lot quieter and more comfortable to shoot.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks for the help guys.

Like I said before, I know absolutely nothing about bowhunting so I figured I'd check here and get the scoop. Have some green!


----------

